
Google Manager Ali Afshar Arrested - dev1n
https://medium.com/@aliafshar/to-the-4-white-male-policemen-who-beat-me-for-checking-the-health-of-a-sick-black-man-in-their-8d77789fb24d#.wcq5i1y1i
======
madebysquares
Good for him. This makes me happy. We need more people with this attitude in
the world.

------
imaginenore
Sue the department / city to hell for this.

------
packetslave
and in place of "arrested" you should read "violently beaten by the police
while NOT resisting arrest"

